# Lose 50 Pounds By June 1st!



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

I've already lost 5, so now it's down to just 45! 

My method is small portions spread throughout the day, no more than 1200 calories a day, not over 200 carbs and only water/tea, since I do pretty good on that. Also, I'm using a Bodymedia band (www.bodymedia.com to check it out) and I'm currently set to get in an hour of activity (just walking, doing dishes, whatever - low impact stuff) and a half hour of vigorous activity (here comes the sweat!), as well as 10,000 steps a day.

I'm tired of feeling bad about myself, gosh darn it and I want to take a lot of pretty photos for my birthday, plus be all hot in time for college to start up again, bwahahaha! Also, it just kills me to see all of the cool things going on around me or in other states that I am interested in and would like to go to, but won't because I feel so badly about myself. I'm not going to sit around and feel like "oh well" anymore. I'm going to do something about it!

I'll post my progress in my blog. Send me your good vibes, lol. :b


----------



## Chatise19 (Dec 31, 2011)

-sends good vibes lol
Yeah i've been way too submissive with losing weight/eating healthy. I mean I see myself and don't think I need too much for work, but it would improve my selfesteem, knowing I actively did something to improve myself. Best of luck, stay focused & determined and there's nothign you can't do


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Good luck,I have lost 80 going for another 20.


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

Chatise19 said:


> -sends good vibes lol
> Yeah i've been way too submissive with losing weight/eating healthy. I mean I see myself and don't think I need too much for work, but it would improve my selfesteem, knowing I actively did something to improve myself. Best of luck, stay focused & determined and there's nothign you can't do


Thank you so much, Chatise! I know if I could just get down to where I could wear what I like and feel good about how I look, I would do so much more, so this darn thingie is my enemy #1 right now, lol.



Rossy said:


> Good luck,I have lost 80 going for another 20.


Thanks Rossy, I've seen other posts by you on the forum and you're actually one of my inspirations! What you've accomplished is amazing.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks,it was not easy but I am so glad I did it.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh and if you need any advice just ask


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

If you keep that exercise up daily you'll be shedding pounds like crazy! Good luck and I'm sure you can do it. 

Getting fitter and losing some weight myself is one of the biggest things that has helped with my SA in the last year. It's not just an aesthetic thing either. You feel better overall, you have more energy, and you feel more capable. It's awesome.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Hows the weight loss going Catnap?


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

Not bad Rossy, considering ! I went down 11 pounds by the final days of January from the beginning, but got depressed about something and binged for two days >.<, so I'm down 7 at the moment instead of 11, but I'm past the most recent rocky patch and am right back in the game. I want to see if I can do an hour on the elliptical trainer every day this month.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Thats great,I have put a little weight due to not being able to do much exercise with a torn quad muscle but I have set myself a 170 pound target which I will get to


----------



## planetjojo (Feb 7, 2012)

2lbs in two weeks only another 22lbs to go:doh


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Good luck Jojo


----------



## planetjojo (Feb 7, 2012)

Thank you! i am going to hide the biscuits or its down hill from here!:hide


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Drink plenty of water that will help ease the hunger.


----------



## falco (Jun 1, 2011)

Good luck! I already lost 20 pounds and I just need to lose about 10 more to be in good shape, so everything is achievable if you have persistence and will


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Good luck, Catnap. My goal is to lose 60 lbs.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Good luck with that


----------



## Wesses (Jan 18, 2012)

Do it!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Sending you good vibes!!

I really want to get under 130 and I'm almost there (131). I'm only 5'3, so being above 130 is kind of embarrassing. Recently I lost 5 pounds and I think it was just the walking to and from school, 30 minutes/5 days a week and maybe reducing my dairy consumption is helping too (which was originally more for ethical reasons). Hope the pot belly and flabby arms go away if I lose 10 more pounds.


----------



## Banks (Jan 12, 2012)

This is a great goal Catnap, because not only does exercise make you slimmer, but it makes you healthier, proud, and productive. You're building self-discipline by doing this so keep it up. I've been athletic all my life so I don't know what it's like to lose fat/ being overweight, but I do know a lot about exercising. I just want to mention that you shouldn't worry about the progress... it will come eventually. Just worry about sticking to your goal/ schedule. Also, I wouldn't refrain from eating "too much" food; rather, increase the amount of healthy food you intake and decrease the amount of unhealthy food. :yes I'm sure you're doing a good job with that - you probably don't need my advice on that, but just in case you do it's there. I wish you the best Catnap, keep to your goal and never get discouraged.


----------



## forgetaboudit (Oct 29, 2011)

I'd like to lose roughly 45 pounds by early summer. I have the rest of Feb and all of March, April, May... time to kick it into gear... Sending positive energy to all!


----------



## absorbed (Feb 18, 2012)

Good luck everyone. I'm hoping to lose a few lbs by summer too.


----------



## Grapefruits (Oct 26, 2010)

Good for you! I am trying to lose 10 pounds by July. 

Lately I have been following these little goals such as always taking the stairs at college instead of the elevator, and not having fast food, pork, or beef more than once a week. It has opened my eyes as to how much red meat and pork I would normally consume. I have to eat more chicken, turkey, and fish now so I am cutting back on saturated fat without cutting out my protein!


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

Goodluck!!! I beleive you can do it 

I am also trying to lose weight. I started weightwatchers and seeing a physical fitness trainer as well. A tip for me is to start small and work your way up like lose 5 pounds...10 pounds ect. Cause aiming for 50 is alot at once! I just get disappointed if i set standards too high for myself and give up... Also, make sure you drink tons of water. And fruits and veggies are free!!!! 

By june 1st you will feel so good about yourself


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

How is the progress, Catnap?


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

I honestly think I could get in on this. 3lbs down, 2 weeks in. Might take a little longer than June, but it's a good goal to shoot for. Maybe August here.


----------



## Wales (Jan 7, 2012)

Just making a point here, losing weight isn't the thing that will make u feel better... it's ur mind that makes u feel better. It's best not to rely so much on things outside yourself to make you feel better because it's yourself that's creating the negative thoughts in the first place. Instead of expecting all negativity to your body to disappear think how it will make healthier and fitter. 
Anyway good luck with your weight loss u ar doing really well!


----------

